# AMR santa Barbara



## seedlesscannon (Feb 19, 2011)

anybody know the pay in AMR santa barbara?


----------



## terrible one (Feb 19, 2011)

I believe $14-16/hr for 24s and $18-22/hr for 12s. something close to to that, they are one of the better paying privates in SoCal. However, they work you, busy calls, transfers, move ups, long distance transfers. etc....


----------



## seedlesscannon (Feb 21, 2011)

i heard from a bird that they are hiring. is this true?


----------



## terrible one (Feb 21, 2011)

not sure, I have a few friends that work there but I haven't talked to them in awhile. Last I heard they were not because they did hire not too long ago, but that may have changed.


----------



## seedlesscannon (Feb 23, 2011)

thanx man let me know.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Feb 24, 2011)

How does the pay work with regards to cost of living in the area? Is it pretty expensive to live in the area or what?


----------



## seedlesscannon (Feb 24, 2011)

the cost of living is a little bit less than the bay area in san diego im not too sure about santa barbara but probably close. do u work in san mateo?


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Feb 25, 2011)

seedlesscannon said:


> the cost of living is a little bit less than the bay area in san diego im not too sure about santa barbara but probably close. do u work in san mateo?



I work in alameda county, but live in san Mateo. The cost if living here is pretty high


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Feb 25, 2011)

Santa Barbra is a very expensive place to live. If you can get outside in a small town then you will fair much better. I am in Ventura just down the road. AMR is not currently hiring in SB or Ventura counties right now, but they both always accept applications.


----------



## seedlesscannon (Feb 25, 2011)

what about transferring.? i work for AMR  in san diego. and for anthony i have been trying to get a job in the bay area for a while have they been hiring or no?


----------



## Bon-Tech (Feb 25, 2011)

I lived there briefly a long time ago and it is crazy expensive. I've heard you can live in Ojai and commute in.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Feb 25, 2011)

seedlesscannon said:


> what about transferring.? i work for AMR  in san diego. and for anthony i have been trying to get a job in the bay area for a while have they been hiring or no?



I have called every county in the bay area and working on putting in apps everywhere, but I've heard from everyone "feel free to put in an app, but we're not hiring now".


----------



## seedlesscannon (Feb 25, 2011)

word i know how u feel dude. i had an interview with contra costa and got blown out . over 45 people were trying to transfer .

anyways whats wrong with alameda? i would work there in a heartbeat.!


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Feb 25, 2011)

seedlesscannon said:


> word i know how u feel dude. i had an interview with contra costa and got blown out . over 45 people were trying to transfer .
> 
> anyways whats wrong with alameda? i would work there in a heartbeat.!



Co Co is a really good place to work. The deal with Alameda is that the county is going to be going to a company called Paramedics Plus in November. Currently, AMR has the county. But anyone who works for them who wants to stay with the company is going to have to transfer elsewhere. San Mateo is going to be picking up people from Alameda and Santa Clara who want to stay employed with AMR.


----------



## seedlesscannon (Feb 26, 2011)

ya i really wanted that job it was nice there.

ya i was figuring that was why it was so hard to get a job there but, i would think since so many people are trying to get out of alameda that they would be hiring. ?
anyways what are your trying to do ? stay with AMR or stay in alameda?


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Feb 26, 2011)

seedlesscannon said:


> ya i really wanted that job it was nice there.
> 
> ya i was figuring that was why it was so hard to get a job there but, i would think since so many people are trying to get out of alameda that they would be hiring. ?
> anyways what are your trying to do ? stay with AMR or stay in alameda?



I would imagine because AMR is losing the county, they are probably not going to be hiring anymore. That would just create transfer problems. I dont work for AMR, I work for a private BLS company (will not mention the name here). I already applied for Paramedics Plus, but they dont start until november and I dont want to wait for a medic job til then. Im going to apply for the other bay area counties: San Mateo (applied there already), San Francisco, Santa Clara, Marin, Co Co, Santa Cruz. Also going to apply for Santa Barbara.  What is your plan? You said you're currently in San Diego? Why would you ever want to leave SD, that place is awesome.


----------



## seedlesscannon (Feb 26, 2011)

oic. ya i was thinking i could do that and work bls for a while till i got an als job but idk man its tough.. these r life changing decisions.lol

you are telling me about san diego i love it here man and i have a decent job while goin to school i cant really complain. problem is though my girl is from here but she moved to belmont. goin to NDNU for the past year and a half and i have been trying for around that long to get a job close. no dice tho. i got really excited about co co and then not getting it after the interview kinda took the wind out of my sails and now im bitter.

this weekend im gonna fill out a silicon valley, american ambulance in fresno and medic ambulance in solano valley. maybe so luck will come my way.


----------



## FireEMTJohn (Feb 26, 2011)

It is very expensive!


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Feb 26, 2011)

seedlesscannon said:


> oic. ya i was thinking i could do that and work bls for a while till i got an als job but idk man its tough.. these r life changing decisions.lol
> 
> you are telling me about san diego i love it here man and i have a decent job while goin to school i cant really complain. problem is though my girl is from here but she moved to belmont. goin to NDNU for the past year and a half and i have been trying for around that long to get a job close. no dice tho. i got really excited about co co and then not getting it after the interview kinda took the wind out of my sails and now im bitter.
> 
> this weekend im gonna fill out a silicon valley, american ambulance in fresno and medic ambulance in solano valley. maybe so luck will come my way.



Medic ambulance in solano is a good place to work, its in a crappy area though (vallejo). Silicon Valley does ALS, but not 911 (I might apply there too, forgot about them). American is where I did my internship, its a good place to work. The only problem is Fresno sucks.


----------



## seedlesscannon (Feb 26, 2011)

ya it seems like it would suck i got a ticket in madera for speeding the cop was an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: . he was like o you shoulda told me you were a medic before i wrote the ticket lol.  
anyways do u know the pay at american in fresno? or silicon valley amb? not too worries about the 911 or ift . i have been a medic in a busy area for almost 4 years.  ift would be an easy change but i know i would start missing 911 . im sure it would get old. we will soon see. 

btw i called silicon valley and i guess they will b interviewing in april . keep it on the DL though i would love to get hired


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Feb 26, 2011)

seedlesscannon said:


> ya it seems like it would suck i got a ticket in madera for speeding the cop was an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: . he was like o you shoulda told me you were a medic before i wrote the ticket lol.
> anyways do u know the pay at american in fresno? or silicon valley amb? not too worries about the 911 or ift . i have been a medic in a busy area for almost 4 years.  ift would be an easy change but i know i would start missing 911 . im sure it would get old. we will soon see.
> 
> btw i called silicon valley and i guess they will b interviewing in april . keep it on the DL though i would love to get hired



I heard the starting pay for medics in Fresno us around $12-13. Not good at all, but it's cuz the cost of living is a lit less in the valley. As for sva, I have no clue. Btw, a public forum is probably not a good place to try and keep things on the dl, lol


----------



## seedlesscannon (Feb 26, 2011)

ya i guess u r right. my bad. maybe if i tell everyone who is hiring ill get the job lol vuz what im doin now isnt.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Feb 28, 2011)

seedlesscannon said:


> oic. ya i was thinking i could do that and work bls for a while till i got an als job but idk man its tough.. these r life changing decisions.lol
> 
> you are telling me about san diego i love it here man and i have a decent job while goin to school i cant really complain. problem is though my girl is from here but she moved to belmont. goin to NDNU for the past year and a half and i have been trying for around that long to get a job close. no dice tho. i got really excited about co co and then not getting it after the interview kinda took the wind out of my sails and now im bitter.
> 
> this weekend im gonna fill out a silicon valley, american ambulance in fresno and medic ambulance in solano valley. maybe so luck will come my way.



Question for ya. Did you apply with Medic ambulance in vallejo? And if so, where did you get an application? I checked their website and could not find one.


----------



## seedlesscannon (Mar 1, 2011)

http://www.medicambulance.net/Medic Employment Application.pdf


follow that like should be the app for medic ambulance. 

btw im at the redwood city DMV getting my MVR printout. lol waiting ... wainting ... and waiting some more lol.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Mar 1, 2011)

Are you going to turn in all original DMV printouts or just get 1 and make copies?


----------



## seedlesscannon (Mar 2, 2011)

i made copies . it costs 5 bucks. and this is my second one since i applied to rural


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Mar 3, 2011)

seedlesscannon said:


> i made copies . it costs 5 bucks. and this is my second one since i applied to rural



Ive heard that Rural is set on their medics. Are they going to hire anymore? Also, do you know anything about Silicon Valley Ambulance in Santa Clara? I got a call back from them about a pre-employment ride a long.


----------



## m0nster986 (Jun 19, 2013)

Would anyone be willing to share what the hiring process is like with SBC AMR?


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jun 19, 2013)

m0nster986 said:


> Would anyone be willing to share what the hiring process is like with SBC AMR?



Its a written multiple choice test, which was pretty easy. 100 questions, most of it is EMS common sense and BLS stuff, like how to size an OPA. Theres also a skills test, which is a megacode. Know your national registry intubation stuff, and all your megacode algorithms. I dont recall an actual interview part, but I did not make it that far in the process.


----------



## bbmtnbb (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone familiar with the test questions and the skills tests for AMR SB for EMT-B?  What is their process for hiring? Do they do one skill, multiple? I passed my NREMT skills no problem but has been a while.  Just like to know in advance so I can not be surprised or apprehensive.  Hopefully I can get that far in the hiring process! Much thanks!


----------



## m0nster986 (Jun 21, 2013)

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> Its a written multiple choice test, which was pretty easy. 100 questions, most of it is EMS common sense and BLS stuff, like how to size an OPA. Theres also a skills test, which is a megacode. Know your national registry intubation stuff, and all your megacode algorithms. I dont recall an actual interview part, but I did not make it that far in the process.



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## thenextebell2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Anthony - when did you take the medic test? I heard that they have recently changed the whole test and it is now significantly more difficult. Out of the last group of medics they tested, rumor was that only one made it through the process and was hired.


----------

